# Lag spike every 5-10 seconds on all online video games



## Man1fesT (May 16, 2009)

Hello, a few months ago I had to reformat my computer and ever since then online gaming has not been the same at all. I play Counterstrike: Source, various other games on steam, and Warcraft 3 and on every game during online play my screen skips/lags once every 5-10 seconds making it almost impossible to play. I never once had this problem before I reformatted.

I only reinstalled Warcraft 3 about 2 weeks ago because I couldn't find my CD keys, so I was only experiencing this with online games over Steam and I always thought the problem stemmed from having the wrong Rates settings. However, no matter what I changed my rates settings to the problem continued, and now that I installed Warcraft 3 I am also experiencing this problem with this game as well. 

Since it only happens with online games and on different games made by different companies I can only assume its a problem with my internet, but I have no idea what the problem with my internet could be :upset: 

Anyone have any ideas? :4-dontkno


----------



## dwalk1989 (Jun 5, 2008)

Do you use Vista?


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi Man1fesT, what internet connection are you on?

Are you on wireless?


----------



## Man1fesT (May 16, 2009)

dwalk1989 said:


> Do you use Vista?


No, I use XP.



Lord Sirian said:


> Hi Man1fesT, what internet connection are you on?
> 
> Are you on wireless?


No, no wireless, I have cable internet.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Do you have any offline games that lag?

What are your system specs?
RAM
CPU
Motherboard
Graphics Card
PSU (power supply unit)

Use speedfan to report your temperatures
http://www.almico.com/speedfan.php

When was the last time you took a can of compressed air and clean out your computer?


----------



## Man1fesT (May 16, 2009)

Nope, I can play offline video games 100% fine with absolutely no lag whatsoever but as soon as I go to play online I get the lag spike every 5-10 seconds.

My specs are:
4gigs RAM
amd athlon 6400+ x2 3.2ghz
m2n-sli deluxe
geforce 8800 gts (2 of them)
850w psu

Temps:
GPU: 54C
GPU: 59C
Temp1: 37C
Temp2: 33C
Temp3: 15C
CPU: -64C
Internal Temp: 31C
Remote Temp: -64C
Temp1: 40C

Last time I dusted inside with an air can was maybe 2-3 weeks ago.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Whats your internet speed?

Find the closest server on www.speedtest.net. post results here.

Try disabling SLI too.


----------



## Man1fesT (May 16, 2009)

download: 22.61 mb/s
upload: 0.40 mb/s (lol)

Ill try disabling SLI, I was able to have it enabled before I had to reformat and I never had this problem, so I don't think its SLI but I'll try it out.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

You certainly have a good download speed, and the upload is a bit slow. 
Try testing your bandwidth as well, the download here and upload here.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

That's what I get here at work. It's a busy day so...

Regarding the lag. What else do you have running? Software firewalls? Torrents?


----------



## Man1fesT (May 16, 2009)

Jason09 said:


> You certainly have a good download speed, and the upload is a bit slow.
> Try testing your bandwidth as well, the download here and upload here.


I'm getting the error "Unable to test, error loading image. 21" when I try to run the test, even after disabling adblocker and firewall. I am using firefox, does it have to be IE?



ebackhus said:


> Regarding the lag. What else do you have running? Software firewalls? Torrents?


Whenever I play online games the only thing I'll run is Winamp and Ventrilo if I'm playing with others. I have the G15 keyboard which has a little screen on it with a couple features, one of which is a performance monitor which I keep running while I play online games. The performance monitor shows me my CPU and RAM usage never goes above 20%, I make sure to turn any unnecessary programs off.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Actually, I get the same error, and I use IE, so it may be a problem with them. However, I only get that error on the download. Did the upload test work?


----------



## Man1fesT (May 16, 2009)

No, I don't think it did, I clicked the "Run Test" button and it just takes me to this page:
http://www.pcpitstop.com/internet/BandwidthUpResults.asp?UpBandwidth=undefined


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

What software firewall are you using, and have you checked this page?
Also, if you got an ActiveX prompt from the information bar, you will need to allow it.


----------

